# they are saying maybe surgery



## perchin (Jul 30, 2010)

A short time ago I was taken into the ER for heart trouble.... well it happened again yesterday. My heart rate was at a steady 230 beats a min. Grrrr, anyways they say I probably need a surgery called a "radiofrequency catheter ablation". This is actually supposed to be a easy procedure, just a slit in the groin area, and they go through the main artery into the heart and burn out the bad mannered nerve...... ill know more some time next week. Until then I'm supposed to lay low........ I can't stand doing nothing and can't stop thinking about fishing and finishing the boat though. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 30, 2010)

You're way too young for stuff like that. Best of luck and I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds horrible... especially the part where you have to tell people you now have a slit on your groin :mrgreen: :lol: 


Good luck man, and obey the doctor! The fishing hasn't been that good anyways :beer:


----------



## perchin (Jul 30, 2010)

:beer:


dyeguy1212 said:


> Sounds horrible... especially the part where you have to tell people you now have a slit on your groin :mrgreen: :lol:
> 
> 
> Good luck man, and obey the doctor! The fishing hasn't been that good anyways :beer:


 :LOL2:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 30, 2010)

Take care.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jul 30, 2010)

Good Advise....Obey the doctor....the fish, and your boat will be there waiting for you when you get better.....You will be in my prayers....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 30, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery. I hope it does not take you out of action too long. There are fish out there with your name on them.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 30, 2010)

Good advice from your doctor and the members. Lay low and get stuff back to normal.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 30, 2010)

You'll be up and at em before you know it. Good luck with the procedure. Sounds like they enter the heart from the groin like they do for an angioplasty. I've head 3 of them and two stents placed. Piece of cake. Although it sounds like your procedure may be more complicated than putting in an stent?? Hope all goes well.....


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2010)

Still dont get why they have to go through the groin area to get to the heart......

We will pray for you man! [-o<


----------



## Brine (Jul 30, 2010)

Jim said:


> Still dont get why they have to go through the groin area to get to the heart......
> 
> We will pray for you man! [-o<



I've heard "The way to a fisherman's heart is through his fly". I guess this proves it. :LOL2: 

Prayers sent Perchin! It's too hot here to fish now anyways.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 30, 2010)

Jim said:


> Still dont get why they have to go through the groin area to get to the heart......
> 
> We will pray for you man! [-o<



exterior iliac artery -- it's the only way to get to the heart without breaking ribs... (I think anyways)

wow... I was right - here's a pic that i'm not posting... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Iliac_artery_bifurcation.PNG


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 30, 2010)

Jim said:


> Still dont get why they have to go through the groin area to get to the heart....


That's the fastest, most direct way without killing a guy. Women showed them how. :wink:


----------



## lswoody (Jul 30, 2010)

Will be prayinbg for you Perchin.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 30, 2010)

Best wishes to you Perch. Get well soon.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 31, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 2, 2010)

good luck brother i'll pray for you


----------



## juggernoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Our prayers are with you, you'll be out fishing in no time.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 3, 2010)

Lay low, heal completely. You don't want to over do it too early and end up with a longer recovery time. Good luck bro


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 3, 2010)

Have a speedy recovery my friend.....


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 3, 2010)

good luck with everything man


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you need surgery. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 4, 2010)

Just do what the doctor says. In the line of work you do, theres no room for mistakes or any health condition that could impair your coordination. Good luck bro.


----------



## perchin (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the support fellas,

Its been taking a bit longer than I had hoped.... today is my second appointment with the specialist. He has me on these beta blockers that got my heart rate at around 55..... I need this all to come to an end so I can return to normal life again. 

My wife is driving me crazy with insane demands.... "Don't you be trying to take the boat out alone, don't be trying to finish the roof, don't be trying to finish the tree trimming, yada yada." :roll: 

It will be great to get back to the things that need getting too.


----------



## drifter (Aug 18, 2010)

good Luck and get-r-done


----------

